# JVC KD-LX10 Head Unit



## Riff Raff (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok I am not sure if anyone has had the problem. Ok here goes. . . 

I have a JVC KD-LX10 and it works very well ( please dont laught Its an old unit I know ). The problem I am having is when i am listening to the radio both left and right speaker sides work but when i hit the source and go to the 12 disk changer it only sounds out the driver side speakers The Amp and the Box work just fine. I have tried to fix it via all the settings and have failed. 

The bottom line is its driving me crazy and i was wondering if anyone new what this meant? Thanks


----------

